# cancer treatments



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I have not been diagnosed, but have an appointment with an ENT and cancer has been mentioned. My thyroid has grown since my last scan in January and it seems to me to be much much larger than it was. Pain, pressure and my voice is hoarse a lot. Very uncomfortable. My PCP is recommending I have my thyroid removed and is sending me to the specialist. I was wondering is there a typical treatment protocol? I like to be prepared so I can make educated decisions if I need to. I have read about the RAI I think it is called - not that excited about that at all. Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

There really is not "typical" treatment. It's all depends on your pathology.

Sometimes, surgery is all you need. Sometimes, RAI is needed.


----------

